
“DataGlyph” Embedded Digital Data - polm23
http://www.tauzero.com/Rob_Tow/DataGlyph.html
======
JakeAl
It's been in widespread use for decades. Back in the 90s there was Digimarc
who inserted copyright details into photos and video by changing the shading
of pixels in an unnoticeable pattern, and they even said the method could be
applied to car paint. All you need is a high resolution scanner, and given
that the cameras on your typical game console are high enough to see skin
temperature variances and determine one's emotional state (best in combination
with galvanic skin response), the scanners are everywhere. Think about that
the next time someone complains about data tracking.

------
jhayward
The glyph pattern in the link looks similar to the location grid that the Neo
Smartpen [1] uses to encode page ID and location.

[1] [https://www.neosmartpen.com/](https://www.neosmartpen.com/)

------
sansnomme
The dots idea is already implemented in most printers to track documents for
forensic purposes.

~~~
jf
The yellow dot patterns that you’re thinking of are different from the slanted
halftone dots that DataGlyphs use. Two interesting approaches, though
DataGlyphs have a much higher density than the yellow tracking dots that most
color printers use.

